# Computer won't boot without a wired keyboard connected



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

Hey all
I'm trying to used my computer with a bluetooth keyboard and mouse (which works perfectly when paired) but after I turn computer off, it won't boot unless I connect the wired keyboard back to it. 
Question: how do I make it work without no wired keyboard plug in. 
Dell XPS 730
Cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the bios is set to see them on boot


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

dai said:


> check the bios is set to see them on boot


What should I look for please









Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check boot config and integrated devices


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi folks :wave:

Just a quickie, but the BIOS-USB support might be called 'USB Legacy support' or something equivalent, I can't immediately remember which particular section of the BIOS it's in, though a quick look through should show it :wink:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go into windows services and check bluetooth service is enabled on startup 

but it sounds like a problem with the dongle or driver


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I know that the 'Wi-Fi' k'board+mouse works at boot-up, assuming the USB-Legacy support is enabled in BIOS - I assumed that Bluetooth would be the same, if the 'dongle' is in when booted.


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

Can't find anything that can help under boot config 

View attachment 106801



or integrated devices










Also tried looking for USB legacy or something like it but could find anything 
Anyway thanks for the support


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

smuglar said:


> I repeat... Because of the advanced nature of Bluetooth authentication when pairing of devices take place bluetooth only drivers are only loaded at startup. Thank you.
> Try this... Enter in to your BIOS...
> Find the option "Halt on" and choose none... Maybe this will work
> By default its set to keyboard.


bluetooth device such as keyboard and mosue will be reconised in POST if the appropriate settings in the BIOS are configured correctly.

I run a blue tooth setup and can use my mouse and keyboard before windows starts to boot.


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

And if your motherboard doesn't support this?


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

smuglar said:


> And if your motherboard doesn't support this?


My motherboard has built-in Bluetooth


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok... But then don't you see any bluetooth configerations in your BIOS???


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

smuglar said:


> And if your motherboard doesn't support this?


then what you say is correct but most modern day motherboards/BIOS do support it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The USB legacy support setting should be on either the 'Advanced BIOS Features' page, or the 'Boot Configuration' page in the BIOS, assuming your BIOS has it - There might also be a setting called 'USB Controller' which will need to be enabled too.

If your BIOS doesn't have those features, then you'll need to beg, borrow or buy a wired keyboard.


----------



## _Nick (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello everyone,

considering this thread is a little over five years old, this probably won´t be of much use to the original questioner. 
However for the sake of completeness and for anybody who has scanned the forums for an answer to this problem, here is what worked for me:


In the BIOS Setup go to *STANDARD CMOS FEATURES*.

Set *HALT ON* to *All, but Keyboard* (see image).

Save/Exit and restart the computer.

That way the system excludes the Keyboard from the startup-tests and the operating system should boot without a problem.

(NOTE: Depending on your BIOS the option might be located somewhere else)



I hope this solution works for some of you guys as well.


So long,

_Nick


----------

